

Tell Hn: One week after launch. - iworkforthem
http://nameego.com/2010/one-week-after-launch.html

======
SHOwnsYou
Some iterations to think about --

I think your site needs some serious design work. It seems almost too
minimalist. It looks thrown together by someone just learning html.

The problem in this comes from you offering what a lot people might think of
as a sophisticated service (finding all available domains by letter), yet your
site looks very basic. How can you have the technical mastery needed to get
all available domains but not to have any color other than black and white on
your page?

Also, pay someone to design a logo and spruce up your email template. It
looks... bad.

~~~
iworkforthem
Point noted.

The design of the website & the newsletter is definitely one thing I am
getting quite a bit of feedback on. In fact, I already have the contact of a
web designer, only problem is that it will set me back around $2K. (of course
I could be over-quoted here.)

With zero revenue right now, I think it only make sense for me to juggle with
a bit more color combinations. :(

~~~
SHOwnsYou
Your header links to "NameeGo.com" -- Is it Name Ego or Namee Go ?

My suggestion for now would be to just find a decent photoshop tutorial for a
cool font and text effect and using that in the upper left corner of your
newsletter and website. That will be free and will make a huge difference.

I'd also suggest testing against a more standard font. The current font looks
too cartoon-y to me.

~~~
iworkforthem
It's NameEgo.com ... my bad. Corrected the mistake.

Once I got my first subscriber, I will get myself a logo as reward. Lol. Want
to be the first? :P

